# I WANT TO MAKE A BIRTHDAY CAKE I HAVE INGREDIANTS WHAT NEXT ANY HELP



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

Hi every one i was gonna buy my mum a birthday cake for her 60 birthday but i have decided to make my own  i want to make it a week before so if i do mess up i can go and buy her one 
i have chocolate sponge mix 2 bags i want to make a chocolate one for her and put some chocolate cream in the middle unusual for a birthday cake  i have marzy pan to roll over the top of the cake 
also i have bought another pack of marzy pan to make decoration on the top .......... i also have decorations you can eat pink beads ,pink crystals, pink bows,and these other pink things, pink icing in a tube i also got a silver board ...................
also it says something about having to put honey on the cake before marzey pan so the marzy pan sticks to it true or false? also can you put icing over marzey pan ? help us out


----------



## catfan (Jan 30, 2007)

hi there you can put icing on marzipan, like a xmas cake and to help marzipan stick to the cake you can put a thin layer of jam on it firsT. for a square cake get a square cake tin, from woolworth's or similar. good luck!I'm sure your mum will be happy.
rebecca


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi hun i made my mum's 60th cake too i did a 6 and an 0 wish i had my laptop i could have shown you. I used rolled icing which you can get ready made and its easy to colour but you have to buy colouring PASTE not food colouring coz the food clouring will make it wet. And you can also use jam to stick it on with just heat it a little in a pan so it goes liquid its easier.
Good luck
luv sally x x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

appleton79 said:


> now this is where i need help because i want a square cake as i have a square board what would i put the cake mix in so when it comes out the oven it is in that square shape ?


I don't mean to be rude but I'm thinking that you'll probably be better off just buying one if you're not sure how to get a square shape.   Also if you're making a sponge cake you really don't want it hanging around for a week as it'll go stale............sorry!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

The cake shouldnt go stale if its got marzipan and icing on it. The marzipan keeps it moist.
You could always do what i do and have a practice run at it first so if you make any mistakes it wont matter 

x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sallyann the cake is a sponge not a fruit, hense why it would go stale in a week. 

~Dizzi~


----------

